# Pecking Order Finally Established..



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright, well, it's been three or four days now since everyone has been set-up in my new aquarium (and by "mine" I mean theirs LOL) and as of last night I noticed that things finally seem to have an order to them. One of my female Bettas passed on during the night (not sure why, water tests all came back fine and no nipped fins so I think it was just the stress of moving) so I am left with two female VTs, three albino Cory Cats (he was too cute to return, so I got him buddies [for anyone who read my other thread]), two speckled Cory Cats, a Julii and a baby Clown Loach.

One of the albinos has befriended my pink and red VT and they swim around together all the time. They chase each other and elude each other and sometimes just putter around side by side. And when I say chase, I mean the Cory also chases the Betta, it's not aggressiveness on the Betta's part.

The other two albinos and my Clown Loach are always together in their cave or in the hollowed out log - literally, where I find one I will find the other two.

My Julii and two speckled are constantly in a heap in the corner of the tank, rolling all over each other and sometimes darting off only to have the other two right behind (they remind me of puppies).

And my blue female VT is the queen, she spends her days lazing about at the surface of the water blowing bubbles and generally avoiding everyone else.

I am starting to feel bad that I will have to remove the Clown (whom I christened Sideshow) in a few months to a bigger home, I don't know what the albino Cory Cats are going to do without him. Makes me sad. But I guess I would be a lot sadder if I didn't move him and he died because he didn't have enough room to swim.

Anyways, I just wanted to post this because a) I think it's cool, I didn't realize that fish could have such diverse personalities, and b) I am disputing the fact that fish of different species don't school together. The fact that my larger albino Cory is constantly with my female VT and the Betta never tries to eat her or threaten her, and the fact that my Julii sees the speckled Cory Cats as friends makes me have to say BOO YEAH!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

How big is your tank? Clown loaches need 55 gallons because of their size.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

She already said they are going to move them later.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> She already said they are going to move them later.


Yes, but I wasn't sure if she was aware of how big of a tank they need. Upgrading a common pleco from 10 to 30 gallons still doesn't solve the problem, nor does upgrading the loach from 10 to 30 gallons.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

No no no, don't worry. He's only an inch and a half long, it will take him a few months to outgrow the tank he's in now, and by that point I am going to have a 75 gallon long set up in my bedroom for him and three or four more loach buddies. I know all about their requirements. =)


----------



## RosyFish (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Clown Loaches. I had two years ago in a huge tank, but had to give them up when I moved. Now all I have are my Bettas.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that dude. This will be my first big aquarium, the largest I have ever maintained was 15 gallons. It's going to be fun, and probably a challenge for a little while. =P


----------

